# Sexiest fragrance for Men



## togal (Jan 28, 2007)

I want to buy my hubby a new fragrance for his birthday. He likes fresh, green crispy scents. Right now he wears Calvin Klein Escape.

I was thinking about Creed Irish Tweed.

Any other suggestions????


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 28, 2007)

aqua is good


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 28, 2007)

Aqua Di Gio by Georgia Armani is the one cologne that I get SO excited when I smell it!!!! I have gotten it for 2 boyfriends LOL!!!

Go buy and smell it - make sure you don't smell it strait from the bottle because it's not as good when it's super strong! Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 29, 2007)

Dunhil Desire. My husband's boss ( a male) stopped and asked him one day what he was wearing. It really is sexy~


----------



## semantje (Jan 29, 2007)

deffinetly le male by jean paul gaultier for me


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Eternity for men, it's my favorite


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

Armani code for men, or just Axe deodorant (voodoo, it smells so good !).


----------



## needsmakeover (Jan 29, 2007)

I know Aqua Di Gio by Georgia Armani is a very popular one, I've bough this one for my boyfriend and every time I smell it.....well, I go nuts. I recently discovered Issey Miyake 'L'Eau d'Issey Pour Homme' Eau de Toilette Spray and it smells really good as well.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 29, 2007)

I am loving Unforgivable by Sean Combs right now.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 29, 2007)

Bruce wears Vera Wang, for men!!! hot hot hot!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 29, 2007)

Another vote for Aqua Di Gio!! I love it! When I smell it on my hubby, I go crazy!!


----------



## togal (Jan 30, 2007)

THanks for the suggestions. I'm going to have to visit Sephora this week and sniff away. I hope they have all your ladies favourites.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 30, 2007)

Hubby wears British Sterling--old standard. I love it.oliceman:


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2007)

i vote for that too, it smells divine


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 30, 2007)

Get some samples and test them out on your husband


----------



## togal (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow! Aqua Di Gio really sounds like a panty dropper. :smiletongue:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh - it's a big panty dropper LOLOL!!! I friggin' love it!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the Giorgio Armani one, and Kenneth Cole Black. For some reason, the smell of Axe also does something for me.


----------



## SalJ (Feb 7, 2007)

Same here, it's gorgeous.

I love Hugo as well.


----------



## missnadia (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to be obsessed with Jean Paul Gaultier to the point where I'd steal it from the few guys (yeah it's THAT popular) I knew that were wearing it and spray myself with it.

My guy always wears armani.. Mania and Black Code lately..... Heaveeeeenn


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

My boy wears Chrome by Azzaro, it smells so hot!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 9, 2007)

My bf uses this. Its rather irresistable.


----------



## Barbette (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought him a Chopard fragrance, but I forgot what it was called, it is just a very very sexy scent, not _too_ fresh, because I don't like overly citrussy sporty scents, yet I don't want it to be too heavy, like walking through a smokecurtain of gangster pimp-ness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I found the perfect balance of masculinity in that Chopared scent.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 11, 2007)

I love all of the curves, and hollister and abercromies are all good!


----------



## CloudPixie (Feb 14, 2007)

My friend wears DKNY Be Delicious for him and it's awesome.

Also, I've just sniffed but loooved. Eternity for Him and Jake from Hollister.

I'd jump anyone wearing those!!! :love5:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

Boucheron fragrance


----------



## Vicky81 (Feb 14, 2007)

My two favorites are Armani Mania and Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey (this one has a lighter scent)


----------



## katrosier (Feb 14, 2007)

I like hugo boss and dune


----------



## kaileekisses (Feb 14, 2007)

givenchy very irresistable for men &amp; amor amor pour homme by cacharel


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 17, 2007)

My fiance and I just bought him some Hanae Mori at Nordstrom the other day... my thighs quiver when I smell it! (j/k) It's great!!!!!!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Feb 17, 2007)

I love Burberry Brit for men, to me its a strong and musculin fragrance! :inlove3:

I use it on myself sometimes and it smells good too hehe.......


----------



## Imaginatrix (Feb 24, 2007)

I recommend

- Burberry Brit

- Hugo Boss Boss Selection

- Ralph Lauren Romance Silver

- Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 24, 2007)

I love AQUA! I would jump anyone that had it on haha! j/k


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Feb 27, 2007)

Aqua Di Gio...that stuff is live heaven in a bottle.


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2007)

Pi for men by Givenchy

I don't know why, but everytime I smell it, I stop in my tracks.

It's so nice! Makes me wanna grab someone close and snuggle by a fire.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

my hubby wears goodyear..mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Querida (Mar 8, 2007)

Very Irresistible for men, Givenchy.I Looove it.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Kouros


----------



## bodyart (Mar 11, 2007)

I really love this whole thread discussion. I love to hear what the ladies think. Here are a couple of recommendations from a man in the industry and you can take it for what it is.

Almost anything Creed but especially the new one Virgin Island Water (lime, white rum and coconut!) Green Irish Tweed, Original Vetiver

Bvlgari Fragrance Pour Homme Soir Eau de Toilette (Frieking awesome)

Terre de Hermes

Here are just a couple of suggestions. Interested on what women think of these fragrances!

Peace


----------



## MissLovely (Mar 11, 2007)

Sexy? I'm going to have to vote for Armani Black Code, Now thats hot stuff!


----------



## monday (Mar 15, 2007)

nautica voyage


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 15, 2007)

Aqua di Gio! Georgio Armani....its smells so nice and sexy.hahah i thnk it has a mixer of aprodisiac.hahah you get turn on/crazy when you smell this. haha well for me atleast.hahah maybe its cuz of my man.hahah :nite:


----------



## Catdeluxe (Mar 19, 2007)

hugo boss - deep blue


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 11, 2008)

One time when my husband came along with me to Sephora, i offered him to smell the famous Aqua Di Gio, see if he likes it...his reaction was:

"I smell this everywhere, in fact that guy *pointing at sephora's S.A with a funny hair* smelled like this when we walked by him"

LOL, yeah I agree, it's too popular in my opinion.

I like Burberry Touch on him, very misterious and sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

